# Intel X48 Chipsatz Treiber



## hening18 (1. August 2010)

Hallo ich steige jetzt auf Windows 7 X64 um ich brauche noch die Treiber für mein Asus Rampage Formula mit Intel X48 Chipsatz ich steige aber auf der Intel Seite nicht durch weiss einer vieleicht wo mann den Treiber bekomt?Oder hatt einen Link für mich auf der ASUS seite finde ich auch nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2010)

Hier haste die Downloads bei asus, erst dein windows aussuchen: http://www.asus.de/product.aspx?P_ID=MyJtSWUgzptSqKFN&content=download  bei win7 kommt nur Audio, LAN und sata. 

Echte "boardtreiber" gibt es schon ne Weile oft nicht mehr zwangsweise - grad bei intel, da muss nur wenig noch für Windows angepasst werden, das nicht schon in den Chips oder in Windows selber mit drinsteckt. und grad win7 hat halt, weil es noch rel. neu ist, die nötigen Treiber selber mit drin, und Treiberupdates bei aktuelleren intel-Boards gibt es nur sehr selten, weil es nicht nötig ist.
Auch bei intel finde ich nur Treiber für evtl. vorhandene onboard-Grafik oder RAID, aber keine "normalen" Boardtreiber mehr für win7 und den x48 Chipsatz.

so alle nase Lang nen neuen "via 4in1", das ist nicht mehr nötig


----------

